# 1989 240sx quetsion



## SentraSE00 (Mar 25, 2003)

My friend has no idea about cars. He has a 89 240sx. I was wondering some of the specs. Does it have a sr20 engine? HP #'s? Lemme no thanx


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

no, his car does not have an SR20. those were not sold in the US in any 240sx. he has the KA24E engine, which is a 2.4liter SOHC. i believe it is 140hp and 155lbs/ft of torque.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

sticky in general section for 240 noobs


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i dont think anyone reads your sticky vspec  otherwise we wouldnt be getting so many stupid questions.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

cuz it is so long. they proably only go there to check out the last picture... mine


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> *i dont think anyone reads your sticky vspec  otherwise we wouldnt be getting so many stupid questions. *


no kidding  i don't think they like me... T_T

drift: where can i get one of those signs?? ima buy like 500 of them and put them up ALL over my house


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i would advise you against that vspec. ok, say that they are like $5 each, multiplied by 500, costing you $2500 plus tax. now with that kind of money you could order your SR20 clip and even do the $5 sleepy eye! just think about that one!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHA.. yes..but i have a feeling that i'll become a kabajillionaire when i grow up


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

join me and we can make a azn mafia together


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

well when you become a kabajillionaire, dont forget all of us who helped you gain your knowledge  you damn well better be sharing your wealth man! we can then make a club across the US that will have the meanest 240's in the world! i can see it now! now get rich so you can buy us things!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> *we can then make a club across the US that will have the meanest 240's in the world!*


sounds like a mafia to me


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hahahaha....you and your damn mafia thing. i'm saying you should start a new thread about that looking for members. i'm in!


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

can you say HIGH JACKED thread!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> *well when you become a kabajillionaire, dont forget all of us who helped you gain your knowledge  you damn well better be sharing your wealth man! we can then make a club across the US that will have the meanest 240's in the world! i can see it now! now get rich so you can buy us things! *


i won't forget *looking the other way and walking away as slowly camouflaging into the background...*  if i ever do become a kabajillionaire, ima track down all of u guys and give a crapload of money for all the mods on our 240's (especially u 93ser..ur kinda accident-prone..all 3 cars messed up..) and then we'll chill at my mansion all day long making fun of sniperboss 



> _Originally posted by anthony jackson_
> *can you say HIGH JACKED thread!*


"HIGH JACKED THREAD!!!!"


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

anthony jackson must be eliminated from this thread, 93blackSER, u kno wut to do  

making fun of sniperboss would be fun, too bad he probably stopped comiing here since we made so much fun of him


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

high jacked thread??? where??? this one???? no way!!! we're still talking about 240's! wait, we are, arent we? yeah, i thought so. now, has anyone noticed that since the very first post that started this thread, there have been only 3 people posting here, including myself? hmm....yeah, maybe it was a high jacked thread. and by the way, it's actually spelled HIJACKED 

oh, and we can hijack any damn thread we want to! we are a mafia and we own the 240 forums!!! muah hahahahaha


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hehehe muahahahaha organized hijackings


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

NO i will not be eliminated! i cant die! i am the emortal anthony jackson! eehhh errrr....damn i think i need to take the crx off my sig, it keeps messing with my mind! but i am down with the mofia!


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

hey come on guys, why are you gonna eliminate a guy that has a 240 and a nice titty shot for you! its all good when you can see the slip nip! oh and by the way..........NISSAN 240SX SE..........


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

u will be elimnated, but ur post will still be here, therefore the nip slip will be here  

immortal not emortal  

i wish i had a CRX, i would make that my daily driver


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

ah geez.....kids these days..i tell ya, nothing but trouble


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

heheheee, no elimination for me!........Nissan 240sx SE


----------

